# HTML Site mit Frames und CSS Menue  nich



## DeMoehn (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leutz.
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig 
Ich hab ne Site,  eigendlich alles 1a.
Allerdings is da links ein CSS menue.
Ich lade beides über frames, also einmal der content und einmal das Menue.
Jetzt ist es so das bei einigen Usern das CSS menue direkt von dem einen auf den andern link springt, bei manschen aber nich.
Hat einer eine Ahnung wo das Problem sein könnte?
Wäre nett wenn einer Hilft.


----------



## cameeel (11. Dezember 2004)

hmm gib doch mal nen link zu der page !? 
oder quellcode


----------



## Blake (12. Dezember 2004)

kann auch an den verschiedenen Browsern liegen. Ich hatte das bei meiner Seite auch mal so ähnlich da hat z.B Netscape ganz schöne Probleme gemacht, konnte das leider nicht mit allen Browsern testen.

MfG
Blake


----------



## DeMoehn (13. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, kann den Code leider nich zeigen, das CSS usw. is leider von meinem dad... der wollt nur nich fragen, aber ich glaub er hats raus


----------

